# Howdy from Texas!



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mbunn2002 said:


> Howdy, just thought I would introduce myself to the group. Been a member for some time, but have not posted much. I fish out of Galveston and the upper Texas Coast. Definitely have been bitten by the fly bug over the last few years.
> Thanks
> Matt


Welcome! I live in Richmond and fish POC- corpus. Don’t do Galveston much.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

I fish POC and Rockport as well. Galveston and East Matty are my quick day trips. But I much prefer POC south if I have a couple days to burn on the water!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Welcome…ish. I’m 100% West G-bay.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Welcome…ish. I’m 100% West G-bay.


I have started to really like west bay. Most people don’t even realize you can find clean water if you look hard enough!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Delete that last post. Lol


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Delete that last post. Lol


Lol! Yeah sorry! Don’t want the secret out!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Mbunn2002 said:


> Lol! Yeah sorry! Don’t want the secret out!


Only real secret is that there isn’t any fish here anyways. They are all south of Christmas and east of Sabine. Lol 😂 😂😂😂


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Only real secret is that there isn’t any fish here anyways. They are all south of Christmas and east of Sabine. Lol 😂 😂😂😂


That’s right! All the big ones are in Matty!


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mbunn2002 said:


> I have started to really like west bay. Most people don’t even realize you can find clean water if you look hard enough!


You're not supposed to say that out loud.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

Marshdweller08 said:


> You're not supposed to say that out loud.


I know, Matthew Abbott reminded me. But the fish are all small there anyways, right! 😉


----------



## Stingray77 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm south of San Antonio and fish POC and Seadrift


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Middle coast here.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

Stingray77 said:


> I'm south of San Antonio and fish POC and Seadrift


Good to meet you, I love POC!


----------



## Stingray77 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm in the process of purchasing some property in Seadrift. Ready to hit Shoalwater and Barroom bays


----------

